# Croc eating tonight , in 1080p HD for HD viewers



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

YouTube - Cuvier Dwarf Caiman eating tonight in my garage enclosure GREAT VIDEO

Hope you enjoy ....

Steve


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

That is a good video and gives you a proper idea of what your set up is like and the scale of it, you have put a lot of fantastic work in to that enclosure. 

We want more lol.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

lol, thanks ........... I should have then gone underwater with it as its a waterproof camera .

Maybe next time , give me options 

Steve


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

great vid, what's the latch/hatch for?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

keencarper said:


> great vid, what's the latch/hatch for?


ermmmmmmmmmmm

Im presuming you mean the hatch I lifted up ?

They are like saloon doors each side to give the maximum land space in the enclosure. So that you can walk straight up to the pond.

Steve


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

nice caiman mate


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Does he ever try to catch the fish and eat them?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Sometimes , but dosnt seem fast enough lol


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesome, very nice animal mate, how often do you need to feed these guys and how much? Do you have any care info you could point me in the direction of please?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I vary the feeding to try to replicate the amount of normal catches in the wild , and I usually feed a rat / chick / nit of meat once or twice a week..

There are lots of info on my other threads, sorry , dont have them to hand right now , but they are all on here.

Thanks

Steve



PrimalUrges said:


> Awesome, very nice animal mate, how often do you need to feed these guys and how much? Do you have any care info you could point me in the direction of please?


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

fangsy said:


> I vary the feeding to try to replicate the amount of normal catches in the wild , and I usually feed a rat / chick / nit of meat once or twice a week..
> 
> There are lots of info on my other threads, sorry , dont have them to hand right now , but they are all on here.
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy I'll have a look


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

thats the first time iv seen that cos your web cam dont work on my comp for some stupid reason and dam im missing out:lol2:
dude that croc is sweet. i cant believe people actually keeps these things its awesome :2thumb:

just wondering though will that enclosure do it for life or have you got a bigger one lined up for the future? cos that enclosure is the muts nuts lol:no1:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

kirky1980 said:


> thats the first time iv seen that cos your web cam dont work on my comp for some stupid reason and dam im missing out:lol2:
> dude that croc is sweet. i cant believe people actually keeps these things its awesome :2thumb:
> 
> just wondering though will that enclosure do it for life or have you got a bigger one lined up for the future? cos that enclosure is the muts nuts lol:no1:


lol, thanks

No its only a dwarf species, so should be ok for its life 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice vid, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Nice vid, thanks for sharing.


Noooooooo problemo's !


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

fangsy said:


> lol, thanks
> 
> No its only a dwarf species, so should be ok for its life
> 
> ...


ahh nice 1 

lol i just showed my wife your vid and she said it was just ok lol bloody women. then i asked if i can get one and she just said just dont expect me to feed it lol

i dont think she actually realises what she had saw lol plus id need a dam bigger house than im in now lol but maybe one day:whistling2:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

kirky1980 said:


> ahh nice 1
> 
> lol i just showed my wife your vid and she said it was just ok lol bloody women. then i asked if i can get one and she just said just dont expect me to feed it lol
> 
> i dont think she actually realises what she had saw lol plus id need a dam bigger house than im in now lol but maybe one day:whistling2:


lol, id say go for it while the boss agrees lol !


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

fangsy said:


> lol, id say go for it while the boss agrees lol !


lol i would love to but i have neither the experience the room or the dough for something like that just now as much as id love to lol

just out of intrest what are they like to keep? i bet you could sit for days watching it lol and do you get really hands on with it handleing wise or is it a only handle if nescessary type thing which i think it may be but you never know after seeing the other thread with the guy swimming about with that giant croc :lol2:

sorry about all the questions im just absolutley amazed by the little thing : victory:


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

fangsy said:


> YouTube - Cuvier Dwarf Caiman eating tonight in my garage enclosure GREAT VIDEO
> 
> Hope you enjoy ....
> 
> Steve


 
Will that enclosure do it for life?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

kirky1980 said:


> lol i would love to but i have neither the experience the room or the dough for something like that just now as much as id love to lol
> 
> just out of intrest what are they like to keep? i bet you could sit for days watching it lol and do you get really hands on with it handleing wise or is it a only handle if nescessary type thing which i think it may be but you never know after seeing the other thread with the guy swimming about with that giant croc :lol2:
> 
> sorry about all the questions im just absolutley amazed by the little thing : victory:


That's fine lol ask away , yes I do sit for ages looking both On the webcam and in real because half of that room is my study, so when I'm sat at my desk and look to my left I look through the rep room that has a iggy 7ft viv and various tarantulas amd scorpions and then beyond that into the croc enclosure as I had the wall knocked down that separated them all.

Thanks, feel free to ask anything and I will answer where I can , as for the handling thing I try not too , but sometimes obviously I have to.



snakeskinshoes said:


> Will that enclosure do it for life?


And yes, hopefully for life 

Steve


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL hopefully, your dedication impress' me. 
A bloke where Im from owned a reptile shop and had a dwarf caymen in there, he got shut down.. his Atrox's kept dying he had the caymen in a tiny aquarium in the shop, he reopened and went bankrupt :2thumb:
Have you never being tempted to get in a dingy lol


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

snakeskinshoes said:


> LOL hopefully, your dedication impress' me.
> A bloke where Im from owned a reptile shop and had a dwarf caymen in there, he got shut down.. his Atrox's kept dying he had the caymen in a tiny aquarium in the shop, he reopened and went bankrupt :2thumb:
> Have you never being tempted to get in a dingy lol


lol, or use it as a spa !


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

fangsy said:


> lol, or use it as a spa !


Not sre 12 girls in bikinis would go for it no matter how blond they are!! But try it, i wold deffinatly watch that on your webcam!!!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

snakeskinshoes said:


> Not sre 12 girls in bikinis would go for it no matter how blond they are!! But try it, i wold deffinatly watch that on your webcam!!!


Sounds like a plan lol


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

My missus just compared gettin in the pond wit your caymento getting in one of my boas vivs lol


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

snakeskinshoes said:


> My missus just compared gettin in the pond wit your caymento getting in one of my boas vivs lol


Yea, think that would be the usual response lol


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

fangsy said:


> Yea, think that would be the usual response lol


After shes crawled into one of my boas vivs ill send her round, make sre you get it on video an please would you return the rings and necklace afterwards : victory:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

snakeskinshoes said:


> After shes crawled into one of my boas vivs ill send her round, make sre you get it on video an please would you return the rings and necklace afterwards : victory:


lol, or we could go halves on Ebay !


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd rather get it on with a boa than be savaged by a croc


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

just replied on YT. love the vid.


----------



## draongunner (Feb 19, 2008)

looks ace, mate cool caiman
:2thumb:


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> I'd rather get it on with a boa than be savaged by a croc


 
Dont give her advice we're on with a winner here!!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome, enjoyed the video.

The enclosure looks mint!!!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

xvickyx said:


> Awesome, enjoyed the video.
> 
> The enclosure looks mint!!!


Thank you 

Steve


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

very nice caiman mate, i want one of these so much but need a mortgage a hous with a garage, a dwa license and uite a bit of spare money first  lol


----------



## aadarachnids (Feb 16, 2010)

awesome vid


----------



## abaddon_1974 (Jan 7, 2010)

Stunning animal and fantastic video.
Does the croc spend much time out of the water?

Craig


----------



## pacman frogz (Jun 30, 2009)

nice vid and setup! :no1:.dan


----------



## Dragon Wolf Junior (Jan 9, 2010)

stunning caiman m8 real bauty:flrt::flrt::no1::no1: great enclosure too :lol2::no1:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

abaddon_1974 said:


> Stunning animal and fantastic video.
> Does the croc spend much time out of the water?
> 
> Craig


Not a lot to be honest 



pacman frogz said:


> nice vid and setup! :no1:.dan


Thank you very much 



Dragon Wolf Junior said:


> stunning caiman m8 real bauty:flrt::flrt::no1::no1: great enclosure too :lol2::no1:


Thank you very much


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

Loved the vid, a nice chance to see the type of enclosure necessary for one of these, appreciated the HD as well please post more!


----------

